# Auckland: Jobs lure migrants



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

*Work deciding factor for migrating to Auckland*
17 August, 2011

*The ability to find work is the determining factor in migrants choosing to settle in Auckland.*

The Department of Labour has carried out in-depth studies of 64 of the 6,000 people who took part in its Longitudinal Immigration Survey (LisNZ) 6, 18 and 36 months after arrival. Twenty-four of them were from Auckland.

This study is the second published - after Wellington - into why and how migrants settle in different locations within New Zealand.

A report on the Why Auckland? study says that focusing on Auckland provides insight into the country's largest and most dynamic migrant hub.

The report analyses interviews with 11 women and eight men living in Auckland at the time of interview and three women and two men who had shifted to another centre for lifestyle, career or family reasons. All were Skilled Migrant Category principal applicants and came from China (7), the UK (6), India (4), North America (3) Philippines (2) and South Africa and the Pacific (1 each). All had been in New Zealand at least 5 years since gaining permanent residence.

read more

Full report available here (PDF file)


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

*Auckland - be prepared for the costs*

*Auckland 24th most expensive city*
Wednesday Aug 17, 2011










*Auckland has jumped up the list of the world's most expensive cities in a survey by Swiss bank UBS.*

Two years ago, Auckland was the world's 43rd most expensive city of 73 surveyed, on 49.6 points, now it was ranked 24th, at 73 points.

The survey also found executives in Zurich, Geneva and Sydney are the best paid in the world after taxes - but Auckland workers are not flourishing to the same extent.

Though the survey shows wage levels - taking into account exchange rate effects - have risen over 45 per cent in Auckland over the past two years, its living costs have risen by 58 per cent over the same period.

With 2011 wage levels in New York used as a benchmark, at 100 points, wage levels in Swiss cities Zurich and Geneva were 149.1 points and 107 points respectively, compared with Auckland at 64.3.

read more


----------

